# More Random Jack Pics



## cflatt (Oct 28, 2008)

http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll192/cflattphoto/Jack 08/

We had a blast. My daughter had the time of her life meeting people and watching the best of the best in action. Got to talk with and meet all of Diva Q. What a great bunch of people. Decided to leave the camera off since it was between the last turn in and awards and let them just have time to not be "on" . I know between the drive the cooking and the excitement they were exhausted. Thanks to all of you that let us invade your peaceful moments just to say hello. Most of the shots are pretty random just walking through the area. Excuse the many of the bulldog. One of the Lunchmeat  team was screaming  barrrrbacuuuuuueee and the dog had no idea how to react> i shot a couple and his owner asked if I would shoot a few more for her. Also my dad wanted shots of the Estonian flag. Glad to know that Louisa and John made it back safe. Good luck to Diva and Vlado in Georgia this week. You'll have to toss that pepsi bottle long before you get there...they dont take kindly to it.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 28, 2008)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Also my dad wanted shots of the Estonian flag.



For the love of God, please explain.


----------



## cflatt (Oct 28, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was in front of him....he doesnt get out much


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 28, 2008)

Curtis it was wonderful meeing you and your beautiful daughter.

Hope to be able to see you again in the near future.


----------

